# Josh for Josh?



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

*Josh for Josh?*
*HOOPSWORLD*

Josh Smith proved to be the most valuable player of the Atlanta Hawks postseason run, so why aren't they chomping at the bit to bring the restricted free agent back? The Hawks, who need all the help they can get in their undersized front court, have yet to make Smith an offer. Perhaps they are waiting for interest from around the league to wane -- the Philadelphia 76ers and Los Angeles Clippers already opted for proven veterans over Smith -- or perhaps they are contemplating a bigger move.

Some NBA pundits are proposing that the Hawks should re-sign Smith and then trade him to the Dallas Mavericks for Josh Howard. The notion makes sense for the Mavs, who are in desperate need of a defensive-minded power player. Smith can run with the best of the west and at only 22 years old is a solid long-term investment.

Howard would bring one of the more underrated offensive games to Atlanta. The question is, though, what would the Hawks do with their current three, Marvin Williams? They had developed an emerging combination of Williams outside the paint, Smith attacking the rim, and Al Horford defending the basket. How would the addition of Howard shake things up? This deal is all speculation at this point, but as the summer goes on without an offer for Smith, a sign-and-trade could become a more viable option.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

It'd never happepn, but Dallas, besides Utah would be the best place for Smith. Any team he goes to would have to have an exceptional shooter at 4 or 5 to make up for his lack of shooting ability...if they expect to win anything.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

> Josh Smith proved to be the most valuable player of the Atlanta Hawks postseason run


Huh ? Joe Johnson was clearly their leader and best player. I don't know if I would do that deal unless it's the first step towards rebuilding.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

Now I'd love to have Joe Johnson as a Mav. That'll never happen tho...


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

stevemc said:


> Now I'd love to have Joe Johnson as a Mav. That'll never happen tho...


Yeah, he is exactly what we need. Unfortunately it will never happen in the current situation like you said.


----------

